# Solved: Autofill - Word 2007



## jmbuford (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, I have a file that I use to send out letters to companies.

Here is how it works:

The first page has a master list that says:

Company name ____________
Address _________________
And so on

Then in the letter I want it to say:

Dear (Insert Company name here)

I have tried mail merge, but that is not what I want to use because I want to be able to edit the document before I print it. I have no clue how to use macros.

If someone could give me an idea that would be awsome. Right now I am using the Replace All feature to complete this task, but it is very time consuming.


Thanks, 
Jeremy


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

You'll have to explain a little better, Jeremy. Is the first page some type of contract, and the second is a cover letter? Are you trying to enter something once and have it appear in X number of other locations int he document? If so, try these directions, even though it is for 2003--they should be similar:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/create_a_reference_to_a_bookmark_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Burning the midnight oil eh Anne? 

Mail Merge does seem like it is what you need from what you have shown us so far. Have you looked into filtering the records for the mail merge to print out the one you want? You can edit the Mail Merge when you complete the Mail Merge into a new document.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Interestingly enough, Jim, a lot of people seem to want do do a "one-time" mail merge and somehow keep a simpler form as THEIR data. For instance, they may want to make some type of contract where all the contract specifics are on the first page--which isn't part of the contract but contains a summary of the information. In this case, I asked someone to develop a macro that would take an Excel file "data entry sheet" and dump the information into a Word document.

http://vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=381

So this seems to be similar to what the OP wants. But I've never had someone want to do (or save) the "data entry" part in Word.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

For my personal knowledge, why did you want to do it via VBA and using bookmarks instead of via a mail merge? In essence it seems like this is a VBA version of mail merge.


----------



## jmbuford (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, I am sorta getting it. What I have is a 40 page contract that has their address X number of places and their name X number of places. On the first page I have all of the fields that I have to fill out.

I would like it when I put their name in all of the places, then it puts their name in all of the places where I want.

I am using Word 2007.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you looking up and typing out the information for each of the customers each time or do you have a data source that you are storing all the information in?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

If it is just as YOU say and not as jimr381 says, then create a Word fill-in form according to my "extreme tutorial":
http://www.officearticles.com/tutor..._creating_fill-in_forms_in_microsoft_word.htm

Then use the cross-reference method I provided above to fill in the information X number of times....


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I ask because using a Mail Merge data source and doing a merge is an entirely more efficient way of doing this if he is going to have an on-going correspondence with the customer. I do teach the "Fill-in" field code when I teach forms in MS Word, but am trying to help him in the long run.


----------



## jmbuford (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help.

I did it using mail merge.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

NP. JM could you please mark the thread as complete via the "Thread Tools" drop-down list at the top of the post?


----------

